# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  نیازمند کد جاوااسکریپت پنجره تبلیغاتی -- این سایت رو ببینید

## mohsen_rem23

سلام به همه دوستان

من یه نمونه کد میخوام که وقتی صفحه اصلی وب سایت باز میشه یه پنجره باز بشه روی صفحه اصلی ، طوری که زیر پنجره صفحه اصلی معلوم باشه ولی غیر فعال

http://www.aimsolder.com

برای نمونه مثل این سایت

----------


## Mr FTHEL

اینطوری؟

<style>
.tablighat { font-family: Tahoma; font-size: 10pt; color: #000000; text-decoration: none;
border: 1px dotted #000080; padding-left: 5; padding-right: 5;
background-color: #FFFFFF }
.text { border:1px solid #bdb6b0; FONT-SIZE: 9pt; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma }
</style>
<b>
<script language=JavaScript>m='%3Cscript%3E%0A//Start%20By%20FTHEL%20Uploadfa.net%20Snbb000@Yahoo.  com%0A//Specify%20rate%20of%20display%20%281/freq%29%0Avar%20freq%3D1%0A%0Avar%20random_num%3DM  ath.floor%28Math.random%28%29*freq%29%0A//if%20%28random_num%3D%3D0%29%0A//window.onload%3DMrFTHEL%0A%0Avar%20ie%3Ddocument.a  ll%0Avar%20dom%3Ddocument.getElementById%0Avar%20n  s4%3Ddocument.layers%0Avar%20calunits%3Ddocument.l  ayers%3F%20%22%22%20%3A%20%22px%22%0A%0Avar%20boun  celimit%3D40//%28must%20be%20divisible%20by%208%29%0Avar%20direc  tion%3D%22up%22%0A%0Afunction%20MrFTHEL%28%29%7B%0  Aif%20%28%21dom%26%26%21ie%26%26%21ns4%29%0Areturn  %0Acrossobj%3D%28dom%29%3Fdocument.getElementById%  28%22FtheL%22%29.style%20%3A%20ie%3F%20document.al  l.FtheL%20%3A%20document.FtheL%0Ascroll_top%3D%28i  e%29%3F%20truebody%28%29.scrollTop%20%3A%20window.  pageYOffset%0Acrossobj.top%3Dscroll_top-250+calunits%0Acrossobj.visibility%3D%28dom%7C%7Ci  e%29%3F%20%22visible%22%20%3A%20%22show%22%0Adrops  tart%3DsetInterval%28%22FtheL%28%29%22%2C50%29%0A%  7D%0Afunction%20FtheL%28%29%7B%0Ascroll_top%3D%28i  e%29%3F%20truebody%28%29.scrollTop%20%3A%20window.  pageYOffset%0Aif%20%28parseInt%28crossobj.top%29%3  C170+scroll_top%29%0Acrossobj.top%3DparseInt%28cro  ssobj.top%29+40+calunits%0Aelse%7B%0AclearInterval  %28dropstart%29%0Abouncestart%3DsetInterval%28%22b  ouncein%28%29%22%2C50%29%0A%7D%0A%7D%0A//End%20Function%20By%20FTHEL%20NAme%0Afunction%20bo  uncein%28%29%7B%0Acrossobj.top%3DparseInt%28crosso  bj.top%29-bouncelimit+calunits%0Aif%20%28bouncelimit%3C0%29%  0Abouncelimit+%3D8%0Abouncelimit%3Dbouncelimit*-1%0Aif%20%28bouncelimit%3D%3D0%29%7B%0AclearInterv  al%28bouncestart%29%0A%7D%0A%7D%0Afunction%20dismi  ssbox%28%29%7B%0Aif%20%28window.bouncestart%29%20c  learInterval%28bouncestart%29%0Acrossobj.visibilit  y%3D%22hidden%22%0A%7D%0Afunction%20truebody%28%29  %7B%0Areturn%20%28document.compatMode%20%26%26%20d  ocument.compatMode%21%3D%22BackCompat%22%29%3F%20d  ocument.documentElement%20%3A%20document.body%0A%7  D%0A//End%20By%20FTHEL%0A%3C/script%3E';d=unescape(m);document.write(d);</script>
<div id="FtheL" style="position:absolute;visibility:hidden;left:28  0;top:94;width:438; height:99">

<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1" width="50%">
<tr>
<td class="tablighat" dir="rtl">
<p dir="rtl"><span><strong>
<a href="#" onClick="dismissbox();return false" style="text-decoration: none">
<font color="#9A3600">[x] بستن پنجره</font></a> </strong></span></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td class="tablighat" width="100%" dir="rtl">
<script>
document.write(unescape("\x3C\x73\x63\x72\x69\x70\  x74\x3E\x4d\x72\x46\x54\x48\x45\x4c\x28\x29\x3C\x2  f\x73\x63\x72\x69\x70\x74\x3E"));
</script>
<p dir="rtl" align="center"><div style="text-align: center;"></a><div style="text-align: center;"><font size="2">

CODES


</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>

----------

